# Skinny pig wanted West Midlands



## Smartwiggle (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi, I was hoping you could help me out I am looking for a skinny pig in the West Midlands to adopt. If any of you know where I can't find one could you please let me know Thank You


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

I used to breed skinny pigs but stopped after my last breeding boar passed away, so I no longer keep them, I don't know any breeders of skinny pigs so sorry I don't know which direction to point you in except to look online for breeders that may be local to you.


----------

